# whats the spanish law on noisey neighbours



## markjd

we have moved to ontinyent inland spain, we have been here 2 weeks now and the house 3 doors down plays boom boom music every day , its not all day but on and off thoughout the day a lot.
Its getting my wife down and we have just signed a 6 month lease, i work from home and she is home all day trying to learn spanish.
is there anything we can do?

any suggestions will be greatly recieved


----------



## Pasanada

Call the Policia Local, they will investigate. Failing that, make a denouncia, this will HAVE to by law, be investigated.

Before you call the police though, try speaking to your neighbour, if this is possible.

Good luck!


----------



## Stravinsky

Yes, agree with Pasanada
Ask them nicely and do all you can to resolve it in a friendly way, but the ultimate is a denouncia .... trouble is that might not make the rest of your stay there too pleasant


----------



## jojo

The Spanish are a oisy lot tho. as I'm sitting here ( and its 12.20am) I can here kids in the street outside playing and shouting, dogs barking and the distant sound of....more dogs barking and music and even the crickets are chirruping loudly too!! My nieghbour opposite always puts his car radio on full volume when he's doing his garden or cleaning his car - I've just fot used to it. Wherever you go in Spain, the spanish are very loud. They talk loudly, they play music loudly, they seem to do everything loudly. They dont mean any harm by it, its just how they are.

But if its getting you down, try to say something, without offending - not easy if you cant speak the language well. They probably dont realise that they're noisy

Jo


----------



## Pasanada

There are laws about noise, not sure what the timings are for things like loud music, beeping of car horns etc, but if you're on an Urb, speak with your President.

I've got used to the Spanish and their ways, I'm grateful they're not drunk yobs intent on fighting and causing criminal damage, however, I understand that it's not pleasant to live amongst noisy neighbours.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## markjd

if the spanish are typically noisey then why is nobody else in the street doing this, i thought about giving him a stereo hat, i am happy to talk to them i dont want to offend anyone but it needs to stop.
Its not a one off when they do the garden or car, i have to talk to my customers in the toilet because of the noise, i can easily get translated what i need to say and if they dont understand i can give it to them in writing.


----------



## chris(madrid)

It's NOT easy. If you're new and they are not - it'll be a bit of a deal - ime.

The first recourse is speak to the neighbours closer to the noise. You may find they KNOW the noisy ones and can tell you what your chances are for a start. That or they'll have the personal connection to intervene. If you're VERY unlucky you'll have hit the local "hassle" family. There are cases where these folk have COMPLETE villages terrorised. 

If you're the only one that complains and OTHER neighbours (esp if they're closer) wont you're pretty much onto a loser. If the others all complain too - you have a fighting chance.

I have heard of the police/GC get active if it's at night (night is a flexible thing) or during the Siesta hours. But during the day when there's other noise outside it's VERY unlikely. 

But in Spain it's the sort of thing that results in somebody moving as often as not. Urb. Presidents will generally side with the established residents. 

If the Police turn up, investigate, and decide your complaint is not valid (or even if it is) - your life may well get MUCH WORSE. 
Also - if you're going to use "work" as a reason - Make DAMN sure that all the "t"s are crossed and "i"s dotted. Otherwise it could well backfire. If you're renting, make sure your landlord realises you work from home.

Sorry - but I've seen and experienced this. Some moved away, some were "convinced" - they still have the odd day, but so do I now ( a 1200cc V-twin on OPEN pipes wins hands down over a 2 stroke motocrosser ). Once many years ago - we moved away (but we would have anyway).

ime if you want NOISE laws that work - Live in Germany. There the police simply "turn up".


----------



## jojo

Maybe your first port of call should be with your letting agent, I'm sure they will help and advice

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain

jojo said:


> Maybe your first port of call should be with your letting agent, I'm sure they will help and advice
> 
> Jo



I agree with Jo. Ask your letting agent to do your dirty work for you, as they want your money each month. Make them earn their money a little.

But if it does not work then you might want to start looking for another property, as we had the same problem 2 years ago and the guy just turned his music up even louder and we are well informed that the guy is now even worse than when we lived next to him.

Its not a nice situation, especiallly with your business.


----------



## Pasanada

Try having a neighbour who tells you you CANNOT rent out your property and moaned as I didn't attend the last AGM - bloody cheek!


----------



## SunnySpain

Pasanada said:


> Try having a neighbour who tells you you CANNOT rent out your property and moaned as I didn't attend the last AGM - bloody cheek!


Imagine if you do rent out your property and the tennant creates problems with your neighbours by playing loud music all day and night, every day - thats not a nice situation to have, especially if you (the owner) are in a different country.

Just a thought - as thats what happened when we had a noisey neighbour.


----------



## Pasanada

Dave,

Having been a Landlord, I'm fully aware of problem tenants and have been very particular who I allow to rent my home. But I shan't be dictated to unless my neighbour pays my mortgage!


----------



## SunnySpain

Pasanada said:


> Dave,
> 
> Having been a Landlord, I'm fully aware of problem tenants and have been very particular who I allow to rent my home. But I shan't be dictated to unless my neighbour pays my mortgage!


Exactly, who does he think he is anyway - Hugo Chavez


----------



## Pasanada

No, Gen Franco!! LOL


----------



## Guest

jojo said:


> The Spanish are a oisy lot tho. as I'm sitting here ( and its 12.20am) I can here kids in the street outside playing and shouting, dogs barking and the distant sound of....more dogs barking and music and even the crickets are chirruping loudly too!! My nieghbour opposite always puts his car radio on full volume when he's doing his garden or cleaning his car - I've just fot used to it. Wherever you go in Spain, the spanish are very loud. They talk loudly, they play music loudly, they seem to do everything loudly. They dont mean any harm by it, its just how they are.
> 
> But if its getting you down, try to say something, without offending - not easy if you cant speak the language well. They probably dont realise that they're noisy
> 
> Jo


Why are they so loud? To they have different ears? . When my wife (Asian) came here for the first time, she did ask: "Why are they all angry?"


----------



## jojo

Eva33 said:


> Why are they so loud? To they have different ears? . When my wife (Asian) came here for the first time, she did ask: "Why are they all angry?"


I've often wondered that - but they ARE a loud race, no doubt! 

A friend of mine reckons its something to do with the "Franco" days, when apparently whispering and talking quietly was considered rude and groups of people talking in hushed voices was seen as possibly conspiring against the state. Not sure I "buy" that explanation!???

Jo


----------



## Guest

jojo said:


> I've often wondered that - but they ARE a loud race, no doubt!
> 
> A friend of mine reckons its something to do with the "Franco" days, when apparently whispering and talking quietly was considered rude and groups of people talking in hushed voices was seen as possibly conspiring against the state. Not sure I "buy" that explanation!???
> 
> Jo


I do not buy this either. Would be interesting to investigate the reasons. It seams to be a Phenomena that is characteristic of the western Mediterranean countries, but especially strong in Spain. I also think it has to do with some natural taste for polemic and even aggression of the Spanish nationals. I am thinking about the big problem of domestic violence, which this countries has. But, I do know quite a few Spanish people, which are not loud and absolutely not aggressive at all. Some social classes (which is not to be measured by the amount of money or "pisos" they own....) , seam to be particularly loud, aggressive and liking polemics.


----------



## Pasanada

I recall when I first moved to Spain and heard the way Spaniards answer the telephone to each other - I found it very abrupt but over time, I got used to it.

I simply believe Spanish people are very passionate in ALL they do. I've also noticed they share the same traits with South Americans but cannot give a valid reason for why they're so noisy. What I will say is that I enjoy their love of life, it's so refreshing to watch.


----------



## chris(madrid)

Odd this. My take on it is VERY simple.

THIS IS HOW LIFE IS IN SPAIN. Dont like it? - GO SOMEWHERE ELSE.

It riles me to some extent to see immigrants try to change the way locals live and have lived for CENTURIES.


----------



## Guest

chris(madrid) said:


> Odd this. My take on it is VERY simple.
> 
> THIS IS HOW LIFE IS IN SPAIN. Dont like it? - GO SOMEWHERE ELSE.
> 
> It riles me to some extent to see immigrants try to change the way locals live and have lived for CENTURIES.


IMHO the statement "Don’t like it? - GO SOMEWHERE ELSE" is kind of an easy way out and not a very fair thing to say. I did hear that song many times before… Critic is always to be taken positively! It is critic, and sometime even confrontation, that in the end can make things better. I live in Spain since 1997 and the progress made by this country is enormous! Personally, I am quite sure that this is the result of critics and comparison with other European countries.

Edit: Your last


chris(madrid) said:


> It riles me to some extent to see immigrants try to change the way locals live and have lived for CENTURIES.


sentence is also not really adequate. The Spanish society, as it is now, is completely new. This is the result of a very big amount of Spaniards, which were very poor until about 35 years ago, becoming wealthy. I do have a close friend, which is an intellectual Spaniard of 85 years old. He does repeat me over and over that the Spain of today has nothing to do with how the country was 50 years ago. This is of course, to a much lesser extent, valid for all countries.


----------



## Guest

chris(madrid) said:


> Odd this. My take on it is VERY simple.
> 
> THIS IS HOW LIFE IS IN SPAIN. Dont like it? - GO SOMEWHERE ELSE.
> 
> It riles me to some extent to see immigrants try to change the way locals live and have lived for CENTURIES.


Slightly out of topic

Chris,

Just let me write this: In the 1960is, I was member of a famous pop band. During 1965 we did tour Spain extensively. Madrid, Barcelona, Malaga, Sevilla, and some other towns. At this time I did not notice the kind of loud and sometime polemic behavior of the Spanish population. The only loud thing I remember was the flamenco singer, but I did love this, and still do. Also Spain was a country, which was not to compare with what it is now. Everything seamed to be damaged and not taken care of. Barcelona was a real dump. Poverty was more obvious as it is nowadays in most developing countries – I did visit many of them as well -. Some people say:” Europe stops at the Pyreneans” When Spain did join the European community the big change did start. My Spanish domestic helper in Switzerland went back to Spain. By now she is much more wealthy as me… The material progress was enormous, but the impact on the mentality was not good all. They became extremely proud and euphoric, since the tourist business did bring big money and the generous subsidies from the EU did fuel their economy. This, with the current worldwide crisis, has a tragic ending. Many Spanish people own “X” houses or apartments, but their net value is below zero! Many are not able to pay the mortgages. And in Spain it is not a result of creepy banks loans, but of a general loose of control and euphoria, due exactly to the kind of mentality they have here. To put the finger on this should only help them.

This is only my humble opinion. But I love Spain, and I want to stay. But I want to be able to express my opinions without someone telling me, “ If you do not like it, just leave”. This is a free country!


----------



## jojo

chris(madrid) said:


> Odd this. My take on it is VERY simple.
> 
> THIS IS HOW LIFE IS IN SPAIN. Dont like it? - GO SOMEWHERE ELSE.
> 
> It riles me to some extent to see immigrants try to change the way locals live and have lived for CENTURIES.



I totally agree with this and with what Pasanada said about the Spanish being a passionate race - albeit a bit of a generalisation, that pretty much sums it up.

We're sadly in danger of losing these nationality generalisations - you know, the English are "stiff upper lip" and moan all the time, the french are "lovers", the germans are "harsh and regimented" and the Spanish (latinos) are passionate! (scottish are mean with money, Irish..... blah, blah)

And we're all losing these identities in the name of racism - its not racism, its differences, which are gradually being abolished by our desperate fear of offending and watered down by migration 

Gosh, I'm very profound this morning - sorry

But yes, I agree with your post Chris!!!

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid)

Eva33 said:


> This is of course, to a much lesser extent, valid for all countries.


IME not to a lesser extent at all. The UK and Germany have changed DRASTICALLY since I lived there. I came here to live as folk live here - If I want to live like a Brit - I'd have stayed there - Ditto Germany. 

Both countries that have enjoyed living in - BUT equally with factors I disliked and on balance would rather do without and accept other things which I may not like as much here. 

It's by NO WAY THE EASY WAY OUT - it's called INTEGRATION - requires sacrifice. There are many things I miss. Most are NOT material.


----------



## SunnySpain

chris(madrid) said:


> IME not to a lesser extent at all. The UK and Germany have changed DRASTICALLY since I lived there. I came here to live as folk live here - If I want to live like a Brit - I'd have stayed there - Ditto Germany.
> 
> 
> It's by NO WAY THE EASY WAY OUT - it's called INTEGRATION - requires sacrifice. There are many things I miss. Most are NOT material.



I agree with that totally.

I too came here to live as the Spanish live, not like little Britain on some of areas of the Costas, which are more like Blackpool than Spain.

It gets right up my nose when I hear Brits talking about how they enjoyed the delights of the Spanish culture and yet the only places they went to were Alicante or Benal Madena, these places are not real Spain, they are places with false identities that cater for the Brits, they are only Spanish in terms of Geography.

Regards, Dave


----------



## littleredrooster

I dont think any of the bigger EU countries are yet in danger of losing their national identities.
However as EVA says there have been huge changes in a very short time which has changed the outlook of the Spanish to a much greater extent than in any other EU country, with one upmanship coming very high on their agenda.
They seem to have become almost "drunk" on materialism as a result of such a rapid increase in their standard of living, in the same way as many visiting Brits do when having access to cheap booze for the first time.
Maybe not many Brits here now, know well enough just what it was like 30 or 40 year ago, to be able to make a fair comparison.
However it is not entirely fair to generalise on this, as there are still many very remote areas where the locals have hardly changed at all.


----------



## SunnySpain

littleredrooster said:


> However it is not entirely fair to generalise on this, as there are still many very remote areas where the locals have hardly changed at all.



Completely true and especially true of the people in the North of Spain, nothing much has changed in these parts apart from the fact that property has increased in value resulting in many people being wealthier and others poorer in relative terms

The people in the North have different attitudes than those in the South and are considered "a closed society" by many. This would certainly ring true if you were a non-spanish speaking tourist holidaying in the North of Spain.

Most locals despise the tourists and would rather they did not come here at all, which is especially true of the locals in villages and small towns, as they are not used to large crowds and traffic jams and only a very small percentage speak any English at all.

The people of Northern Spain have 2 identities, first they identify with their province and secondly they identify with Spain as a whole, although this is not true of many people that live in Pais Vasco or Catalunya, who dod not consider themselves Spanish at all.

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid)

littleredrooster said:


> They seem to have become almost "drunk" on materialism as a result of such a rapid increase in their standard of living,
> 
> Maybe not many Brits here now, know well enough just what it was like 30 or 40 year ago, to be able to make a fair comparison.


And this is GOOD or BAD? - Ask a Spaniard on the side that lost in '33-36. Yes the Spanish have discovered material goods - many were denied them before.

My Mother in law, as an example, was denied education - her family HAD to send her to work as a shepherdess at the age of 5. Brits of her age (i.e My parents) took education as a "done deal". 

Many non-Spaniards ime - are miffed that the Spanish increase in "wealth" their purchasing ability has lessened - esp haggling. 

As for ONE-UP-MAN-SHIP - They've ALWAYS had this - but it's not always ime been as visible (to guiris). And where there are no Guiris it all looks so "as it was". But, BOY, is there upmanship at play.


----------



## Guest

sunnyspain said:


> i agree with that totally.
> 
> I too came here to live as the spanish live, not like little britain on some of areas of the costas, which are more like blackpool than spain.
> 
> It gets right up my nose when i hear brits talking about how they enjoyed the delights of the spanish culture and yet the only places they went to were alicante or benal madena, these places are not real spain, they are places with false identities that cater for the brits, they are only spanish in terms of geography.
> 
> Regards, dave :d


*Alicante not real Spain???? Where is real spain? Maybe Benidorm, Mijas, Benalmadena, Marbella, etc ????*

Sorry, but I am having trouble to understand this. Alicante City is real Spain, with a big minority of foreigners living here. You may confuse with other places at the Costa Blanca. This is actually why I choose to live in Alicante, because it is the opposite of what some people on this forum seam to think. I am quite integrated. I do speak Spanish, and do not want to live in a foreigner ghetto, which does not exclude to be critical in a realistic and not emotional way. I am also very critical to my own country (Switzerland) despite that many people do consider it as very positive in many ways.


----------



## chris(madrid)

Eva33 said:


> Alicante City is real Spain,


It most certainly is. 

I think Dave means it's NOT "España Profunda" - where they still can be VERY old fashioned. After all Alicante has telephones and power/water 24/7. Where my wife was born there is still a communal oven.


----------



## Pasanada

Is Benidorm regarded as REAL Spain? Personally, I refer to it as the Cultural City of Spain, I'm being sarcastic BTW. I really do not like Benidorm, I shan't go into why in case my opinion offends.

As for Alicante, I've never felt the urge to explore this place so cannot comment on it. I've always preferred Murcia and Andalucia.


----------



## SunnySpain

Eva33 said:


> *Alicante not real Spain???? Where is real spain? Maybe Benidorm, Mijas, Benalmadena, Marbella, etc ????*
> 
> Sorry, but I am having trouble to understand this. Alicante City is real Spain, with a big minority of foreigners living here. You may confuse with other places at the Costa Blanca. This is actually why I choose to live in Alicante, because it is the opposite of what some people on this forum seam to think.



I will clarify a little.

Alicante is a city, that much is true (Spandau Ballet), but much of Alicante has been taken over by expats and from what I gather the majority do not integrate into Spanish society, nor it seems do they have any intention of doing so

Whilst the locals of Alicante are happy to gain wealth from the invasion of expats, many that I have spoken to personally are not that thrilled with the vast amount of concrete urbanisations (bullt on the outskirts of the city mainly) that were purpose built for expats

To clarify further, there is a huge difference between having a few expats dotted about and being taken over by them, whilst the city of Alicante remains very much Spanish, many urbanisations on the outskirts (such as Torrevieja) are more like little Britain.


----------



## Pasanada

Ahem.....I've never seen Vicky Pollard hanging out in Torrevieja....  LOL

Yes, I believe there are more Expats (of ALL nationalities) than Spaniards in Torrevieja. The Mayor is at pains to promote Spanish culture and language; my friend works with the Ayuntamiento where expats are offered Spanish lessons to help expats integrate.

Torrevieja is another town I dislike mainly because I never feel safe there. Unfortunately for me, my Lawyer is based there so I do have make visits.


----------



## SunnySpain

Pasanada said:


> Ahem.....I've never seen Vicky Pollard hanging out in Torrevieja....  LOL
> 
> Yes, I believe there are more Expats (of ALL nationalities) than Spaniards in Torrevieja. The Mayor is at pains to promote Spanish culture and language; my friend works with the Ayuntamiento where expats are offered Spanish lessons to help expats integrate.
> .


I should add I have never been there myself, but from simply talking to Spaniards that live nearby (Alicante), watching the news and reading the papers - its fairly clear to me that there are numerous problems associated with Torrevieja and Acertain other areas near to (if not in) Alicante.

The Spaniards I have spoken to recomended that if we wanted to live that way, to go to somewhere near Denia, Calpe or Oliva.

I have however been to Almeria and the locals are less than pleased with the expat invasion of Mojacar and other nearby coastal towns. 

My experience is one I would rather forget and its not a place I intend to frequent often - lol

In my book, there's living in Spain and living in Spain (integrating into the Spanish way of life), not just drinking their cheap booze and taking the sun.

I consider myself more European than anything, as I like to think that my experiences from travel have allowed me to sample dirrent cultures and a different way of life - not just, cor blimey the beers cheap, lets get ratted - lol


----------



## Guest

SunnySpain said:


> I will clarify a little.
> 
> Alicante is a city, that much is true (Spandau Ballet), but much of Alicante has been taken over by expats and from what I gather the majority do not integrate into Spanish society, nor it seems do they have any intention of doing so
> 
> Whilst the locals of Alicante are happy to gain wealth from the invasion of expats, many that I have spoken to personally are not that thrilled with the vast amount of concrete urbanisations (bullt on the outskirts of the city mainly) that were purpose built for expats
> 
> To clarify further, there is a huge difference between having a few expats dotted about and being taken over by them, whilst the city of Alicante remains very much Spanish, many urbanisations on the outskirts (such as Torrevieja) are more like little Britain.


Sunny Spain,

You are of course right about Torrevieja, but not about the city of Alicante. Where I live there are practically no foreigners at all. Only around the big Hotels in the summer maybe. Until now I did not meet a single foreigner (except myself) which does live in Alicante for the whole of the year. Of course there must be some, but not that much. The City of Alicante is definitely no foreigner ghetto. 
The fact that some Spaniards do not like foreigners, but happy to gain wealth due to them, is in M.O. not really a very fine human quality.


----------



## Pasanada

Not much sun here today, Dave! Lol

I've never been keen on the "kiss me quick" mentality, whether it's the UK or elsewhere. I'm in no way a snob when I say that, it's just my personal preference and believe when in Rome.....

I did notice that the expat community in the Middle East is very different, not sure if it has anything to do with wealth but they're certainly classier......but can be just as brash. Again, I saw the distinct lack of respect for the people laws and culture, when will the Brits realise that our days of the Empire are over?????


----------



## SunnySpain

Eva33 said:


> Sunny Spain,
> 
> You are of course right about Torrevieja, but not about the city of Alicante. Where I live there are practically no foreigners at all. Only around the big Hotels in the summer maybe. Until now I did not meet a single foreigner (except myself) which does live in Alicante for the whole of the year. Of course there must be some, but not that much. The City of Alicante is definitely no foreigner ghetto.



Point taken and I bow to your wealth of experience, as like I say I have never been to Alicante, apart from the Airport many moons ago. It may be the bad press associated with Torrevieja, Benidorm and the likes that has made me feel as though it has something to do with Alicante - lol


----------



## Pasanada

Dave, Alicante has a nice castle, you know! LOL

In defence of Alicante, I've driven around the city centre, it's definitely better than Torrevieja and Benidorm! It's cleaner, can't recall seeing any graffiti and it has a massive Corte Ingles!


----------



## SunnySpain

Pasanada said:


> Dave, Alicante has a nice castle, you know! LOL
> 
> In defence of Alicante, I've driven around the city centre, it's definitely better than Torrevieja and Benidorm! It's cleaner, can't recall seeing any graffiti and it has a massive Corte Ingles!



Easy tiger , a massive Corte Ingles and a Castle. I do hope you not selling the place to future possible tourists and expats - lol 

Althoug if its a bouncy castle then I'm booking my seat on Alsa today


----------



## Pasanada

Would I encourage tourism????? lol No, it's a real castle, just see our friend, Google for more info! 

Off topic, did Elphaba contact you? If not, I've just this minute spoken to my contact here in Spain ref your last PM to me. Let me know if you would like his details.


----------



## SunnySpain

Pasanada said:


> Would I encourage tourism????? lol No, it's a real castle
> 
> Off topic, did Elphaba contact you? If not, I've just this minute spoken to my contact here in Spain ref your last PM to me. Let me know if you would like his details.



I must admit to being a tad curious about this Castle you say is in Alicante, but do they have many cafes (cafeterias they call them in these parts, must be a Spanish thing) - lol 

Your good friend Elphaba did make contact, asking me to email her at work, I did this, but have had no reply since, so anyone you know who would be willing to assist me further than just hello would be abfab - lol

Off topic, if you ever find yourself near Palencia, then why not give it a try, it has a lovely Cathedral and lots of erm....cafeterias - no bouncy castle though


----------



## Pasanada

Funny that, we call them cafeteria's down here too - what a coincidence!!! I even popped into one last night and order "tres cafe con leches" in it! See, my Spanglish is still perfick despite being away from ze motherland for so long! LOL

Will PM you contact details of my other contact, always worth getting a 2nd opinion on everything!


----------



## littleredrooster

Pasanada said:


> Is Benidorm regarded as REAL Spain? Personally, I refer to it as the Cultural City of Spain, I'm being sarcastic BTW. I really do not like Benidorm, .



I always thought it was Britains last colony.


----------



## Pasanada

littleredrooster said:


> I always thought it was Britains last colony.


You're not far off the truth! LOL

Mind you, I thoroughly enjoyed the TV programme....


----------



## Guest

SunnySpain said:


> Point taken and I bow to your wealth of experience, as like I say I have never been to Alicante, apart from the Airport many moons ago. It may be the bad press associated with Torrevieja, Benidorm and the likes that has made me feel as though it has something to do with Alicante - lol


Accepted, but why you have five stars and me only two???


----------



## Pasanada

Eva33 said:


> Accepted, but why you have five stars and me only two???


Sunny works in McDonalds! LOL


----------



## SunnySpain

Eva33 said:


> Accepted, but why you have five stars and me only two???


I think its something to do with me having silk sheets, an ensuite bathroom and a view of the Picos de Europa - lol


----------



## Guest

SunnySpain said:


> I think its something to do with me having silk sheets, an ensuite bathroom and a view of the Picos de Europa - lol


WOW, WOW, WOW 
one time wow= not accepted, message to short


----------



## jojo

Eva33 said:


> Accepted, but why you have five stars and me only two???



We all talk too much!! 

Jo


----------



## Pasanada

jojo said:


> We all talk too much!!
> 
> Jo


Are you insinuating we all spout inane drivel?


----------



## jojo

Pasanada said:


> Are you insinuating we all spout inane drivel?



YES!!! - I guess its the bad weather outside! Although it's brightened up a bit here now

Jo


----------



## Pasanada

I resemble that accusation!!!! 

Well, the rain is still falling here on and off......it's certainly quietened down the Spanish neighbours!!! LOL


----------

